# Murray's Mill in North Carolina



## Wolverine (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi guys,

My wife's family gave this property to the Catawba County Historical Society. The deal was that they were going to keep it up. 


http://www.catawbahistory.org/historic_murrays_mill.php

Anyway, it is in BAD need of paint... The historical society said that it would astronomical to paint it. 

Is anyone close enough to go by and give a 'ballpark' guess? If so, I would use the ballpark $ to pressure them into getting it done. Of course, your company would be mentioned as saying... "We believe it could be done between $-$$ and a more detailed inspection would be needed to give a firm price."

Just don't 'lowball' the number as that would not be good for anyone... 

Thanks Dudes...


----------



## nextlevelpaintco. (Jun 21, 2007)

*I'm close*

I live in caldwell county about 5 miles from catawba I do alot of my work towards lincolnton and charlotte wich is on the way.I would be happy to drop by and take a look for you may even take the family never heard of it but looks like fun.Just tell me the details of what you want to know and I'll try my best to help.


----------



## Humble Abode (Apr 11, 2007)

You're right that is going cost a fortune to paint. 

Man, I would love to get a Restoration project like that.


----------



## nextlevelpaintco. (Jun 21, 2007)

*still close*

misunderstood your question, you just want it painted not necesarily by you.ok got it,I'll check it out and get back with some numbers.


----------



## Wolverine (Apr 17, 2007)

> You're right that is going cost a fortune to paint.
> 
> Man, I would love to get a Restoration project like that.


Ummm... Come to NC!



> misunderstood your question, you just want it painted not necesarily by you.ok got it,I'll check it out and get back with some numbers.


Definitely NOT by me! lol... 

Where are you from... Lenoir?


----------



## nextlevelpaintco. (Jun 21, 2007)

*granitefalls*

originally yes,but now i'm in Granitefalls.Like I said I would like to take the family out this weekend but if not I have job starting in franklin NC on monday. I will be taking I40 right by newton I could stop by and take a look.I'm assuming I will have to be discreet while I am estimating.Are there any particular places I should look at? Interior? exterior? both? It definatly looks like an interesting project I would like to take on, but I can tell you now if they already don't want to paint the price from me may be a little more than they want to pay due to the amount of caution and delicousy that will have to be taken on account of such an old and historic establishment.But surely they will not set back and let the place fall apart.


----------



## Wolverine (Apr 17, 2007)

The mill was on the front page of the local paper (The Observer News Enterprise) with a caption that said, "In Shabby Shape."

Focus on the outside for now... Keep the labor/sundries separate from the paint. I may provide the paint. I really don't want to see any SW on it! 

That's it... Again, I'm looking for a ballpark estimate. Don't be too far off because the real estimate will need to at least be close to the ballpark. In other words... don't lowball it! lol.. 

Oh... Thanks... 

And, I wonder if we know each other in real life... lol


----------



## Humble Abode (Apr 11, 2007)

I could see you spending $4 or $5,000 in staging, scaffolding, boom lifts, etc... Rental of course and all the safety equiptment.


----------



## nextlevelpaintco. (Jun 21, 2007)

Humble Abode said:


> I could see you spending $4 or $5,000 in staging, scaffolding, boom lifts, etc... Rental of course and all the safety equiptment.


It's not that big,besides I own my owm swing stages and pump jacks I could get the water wheel side just off a basket stage If I had to that looks like the only thing diffulcult to clear,the rest should be sasily done off ladders.Plus looks like pit down there a jenny would be to unlevel and you know what happends when a booms unlevel I would have to bring a deck of cards so I could play solataire while I'm holding the button going to the next move.It may even get stuck,scaffolding would be to much hassle to get level and still would'nt clear the water wheel.But Iv'e yet to see it in person so I may be wrong or then again it may easier than it looks.Just hope the damn dam don't break!


----------



## nextlevelpaintco. (Jun 21, 2007)

finaly got by to check out the mill.you can email me at [email protected] and I will give you my estimate.


----------



## Wolverine (Apr 17, 2007)

just post it... I'm never on these forums during business hours to pull off your address. We're all friends here!


----------



## nextlevelpaintco. (Jun 21, 2007)

this estimate does not include material.for the roof you'd be looking at $1800.00 thats' with a coat of primer and a top coat.it would take a 60 and probably a rope system it would be very difficult.the body would run $4500.00 that includes windows, scraping spot priming and one coat of paint if two coats are desired the price wil be $7000.00 there will be an aditional $2000.00 for pressure washing if they choose to go that route I think they should. I will give a 5 year warranty but no washing will void that...........respectfully submitted NLPco.


----------



## Wolverine (Apr 17, 2007)

Cool.. thanks... We'll put the pressure on now!


----------



## Wolverine (Apr 17, 2007)

So, $11K to get it done right... right?


----------



## Firemike (May 29, 2007)

> So, $11K to get it done right... right?


Sounds reasonable to me for what he will have to do and how he will have to do it. I was thinking $8K to $10K based on the small picture and what you described. From the picture it looks like almost everything can be done from a 60 foot JLG and ladders/picks. The only monkey wrench I can see would be if there was lead paint involved, and what the requiremetns for your area are for removel, containment, etc. Might cause problems with run-off from the pressure-washing to the reservoir and waterway that will have to be dealt with. Also cordoning off the work area and protecting the tourists from contamination, unless it is done Jan & Feb when it is closed.


----------



## nextlevelpaintco. (Jun 21, 2007)

Firemike said:


> Sounds reasonable to me for what he will have to do and how he will have to do it. I was thinking $8K to $10K based on the small picture and what you described. From the picture it looks like almost everything can be done from a 60 foot JLG and ladders/picks. The only monkey wrench I can see would be if there was lead paint involved, and what the requiremetns for your area are for removel, containment, etc. Might cause problems with run-off from the pressure-washing to the reservoir and waterway that will have to be dealt with. Also cordoning off the work area and protecting the tourists from contamination, unless it is done Jan & Feb when it is closed.


good point I never had to deal with that but I will definitley ckeck into it.mill or no mill that would still be handy to know.


----------



## nextlevelpaintco. (Jun 21, 2007)

I wanted to hilight just the part about the led paint.how do I do that?


----------



## Wolverine (Apr 17, 2007)

Don't worry about what you write in here... When the time comes for the real contract make sure you cover yourself on the lead paint. From the looks of the mill I'm guessing that the lead paint is long gone and that is latex peeling all the way down to the wood. 

Did this count the little store as well?

Once you answer that I'm going to start passing some info over to my wife's family. I understand that they've already raised about $4000 and are expecting more... :thumbup:


----------



## Firemike (May 29, 2007)

nextlevelpaintco. said:


> I wanted to hilight just the part about the led paint.how do I do that?


 
Hit the


> tab on the bottom right of the post you want to respond to and a new window will pop up. You will see the quote from the post at the top. You can either delete the text you don't want, making sure not to delete the *[ quote=???????????????]* and *[ / quote ]* tags, or use the mouse and select the text you want to highlight (place the cursor where you want to start, hold down the right mouse button, and drag it until all the text you want to select is highlighted), then just click on the "B" on the upper left of the edit window. This will *bold* the text you selected.
> 
> You can also change the color of the text by using the "A" and little down arrow to the left of the smiley face in the top row, or change the type face and size just to the left of that.


----------



## Firemike (May 29, 2007)

nextlevelpaintco. said:


> good point I never had to deal with that but I will definitley ckeck into it.mill or no mill that would still be handy to know.


 
It would definetly be a fun and challanging project to do, and before and after photos will look real good in your portfolio.




> Did this count the little store as well?


Oppps! There is one of those little details..... I don't see a store in the picture, other than where it is described on the web page, is it on the far side of the mill building. What you can see looks in fairly good shape in the photo on the website.


----------



## nextlevelpaintco. (Jun 21, 2007)

the estimate does include the store.


----------

